# SKS stock, Finished Product w/pics



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 9, 2008)

I am redoing a SKS stock and have a question.  I added 1 1/2 inch to the butt end, filled the gap, narrowed the hand grip and I am sanding the stock to paint it.  (Thought about fish scales and a hunting scene but don't have the time) (or the skill) Anybody have a good idea for getting the cosmoline grease out of it prior to painting?  Did'nt want to do the plastic stock. Any advice on painting?  Though about priming it, flat black and a coat of flat sealant?


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 9, 2008)

I just sanded mine and then painted it.  The sanding seemed to have taken care of the grease in the wood grain.  

I primed first then used some textured paint over the primer.  Regular Krylon type paint.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 9, 2008)

Wrap it in paper towels, put in a black garbage bag, put it in a car in the sun, swap paper towels every day till you get no more cosmolin.  This is the low effort method.


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 10, 2008)

oven cleaner, rinse repeat, let dry. or if u have a clothes steamer they work well also.


----------



## RepeatDefender (Jun 11, 2008)

thomasr said:


> Wrap it in paper towels, put in a black garbage bag, put it in a car in the sun, swap paper towels every day till you get no more cosmolin.  This is the low effort method.



+1


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 11, 2008)

bearpugh said:


> oven cleaner, rinse repeat, let dry. or if u have a clothes steamer they work well also.



Yep.  Easy-off.  The real stuff, not the "non-toxic" stuff.


----------



## Billrube (Jun 11, 2008)

You can pick up a can of bedliner spray at wal-mart; a good coat will make it look like one of the aftermarket stocks; you can paint right over that if you do not like black.


----------



## Mojo^ (Jun 13, 2008)

bearpugh said:


> oven cleaner, rinse repeat, let dry.



Yep, Easy-Off Heavy Duty oven cleaner will pull everything out of the wood. The lemon scented doesn't seem to work for some reason. Make sure you wash the wood with warm, soapy water and let it dry thoroughly when you've finished.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 20, 2008)

thomasr said:


> Wrap it in paper towels, put in a black garbage bag, put it in a car in the sun, swap paper towels every day till you get no more cosmolin.  This is the low effort method.



Dingdingding: Right answer.

Any heat will work, not too much, just enough to melt the cosmo to runny. Your oven on a low setting will work, but your wife/sig.other will hate you.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 20, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Dingdingding: Right answer.
> 
> Any heat will work, not too much, just enough to melt the cosmo to runny. Your oven on a low setting will work, but your wife/sig.other will hate you.




I'll just say I usually (done it three time times...guess that qualifies as usually) use the Easy-Off as the final step.  After using EO as the first and only step I still found cosmo weeping out on a warm day.  I like to sweat it out...be patient...and then do the final clean up with EO.  Some seem more soaked than others.  I had a Yugo 24/47 that it sweated completely out in about 3 days, then I had a Yugo 48 that I let sweat for two weeks and it still weeps a little a long the forearm.  Brake cleaner cuts it off the metal really well but don't use BC on the furniture...it takes stain kind of funny after that.  Good luck!!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 23, 2008)

*Finished Product*

I added 1.5 inchs, sprayed, washed, sanded, sanded and sanded some more.  Turned out kinda cool, I think.  I only used 100 grit paper to get a little rougher grip, sprayed the butt end with bed liner and the rest with oil based paint and a light coat of clear.  Shot it yesterday, dead on at 70yrds but could not get it right at 100.  Got the Bushnell 1.5 -4.5 from ebay. Thanks for all help and advice, Great bunch here!


----------



## thomasr (Jun 24, 2008)

Dude!  That rocks!!!  Is the 1.5 extension wood or something else.  I need to go find an SKS...always wanted one...even worse now!


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 24, 2008)

I got this one at a pawn shop, everyone is selling their guns.  The butt extension is a block of 2x4. I just put the butt stock down, traced it out and cut it.  Had to square the end of the stock and do alot of sanding and whittling to get to match up. Glued it, clamped it and then drilled and counter sunk the screws. (Still not perfect) I am thinking about putting the bed liner stuff on the fore grip also, just cause.  Gonna put up another thread on my Mosin, want to shorten it, new stock and scope.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you getting any knicks on that scope yet from the brass hitting it as its ejected?


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jul 14, 2008)

No nicks on the scope.  My son and I have shot about 40-50 rds out of it.  Ill let ya know.


----------



## camoman1 (Jul 28, 2008)

*camo it*

Hello , I refinish stocks in camo all the time . The best thing for the old oil is DAWN dishwashing liquid , and a scrub brush . I use it on all the guns that we refinish at my shop .
camoyourgun.com


----------



## shotgunner78 (Oct 25, 2008)

WOW!!

Great job! Now I have a little inspiration for that old beater Yugo I have!


----------



## missionessential (Nov 1, 2008)

I would recommend a lower base...get the leapers base so that it will be lower to the barrel.  That will tighten up your shot groups.


----------



## southernmason (Nov 3, 2008)

I love to shoot my sks and you have inspired me to try to make it better good job on yours


----------

